

HN: Let's ask Mythbusters to test some hacker myths - morphir

Come with ideas to what hackermyths needs to be busted.
======
sz
Correlation between monitor size/number and productivity

Though I struggle to think of how they might incorporate blowing stuff up,
shooting things, and robots into hacker myths.

~~~
kls
The dual monitors makes you more productive, would be a good one.

------
morphir
Test whether caffeine really is improving productivity or concentration.

~~~
johnconroy
I vote this. Also test if pizza has some magic quality that aids the coding
process

